# Kerosene Heater repair



## rickyd

I have an Aladdin TR 6000 kerosene heater. I need to replace the wick sleeve (the part that has the teeth that holds the wick in place). I have searched the web with no success. The heater is 20 years old, but is in good shape (until I tore up the sleeve removing the wick).
Any suggestions?
Thanks for any help.


----------

